# life of a ice junkie



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

well I knew my faviote lakes in ohio wouldn't really lock up this year mosquito lake n lake erie. so after xmas I packed my bags n gear n headed north to my second home Milwaukee wisconsin. I started the season off hot lots of fish n great times. then we had a January thaw didn't hurt much as ice conditions. February comes n fishing was getting harder. next thing we know it's 70 out in Feb like wow I never seen a winter like this in Wisconsin. well my local fishing holes lake winnebago n polygan n few other lakes no longer have safe ice as of last week. been doing alot of research n was leaning towards fishing lake gogebic 5 hour ride n safe ice. so serching lake link I found bay DE noc now this just felt right looking at the pic n size of waleyes well I spent the last two hours doing my homework n putting a game plain together n I'm off to head north to lil bay DE noc upper Michigan last trip of the year for me hopefully it's epic then back home to our honey hole lake erie well guys tight lines n have a great weekend


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Definitely hard to be an ice junkie this year...I say this as I'm laying out in my speedo on the back porch in february...feels weird...but I like it.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I got a tan last weekend on the ice lol then again Monday n Tuesday on the wisconsin river in the dell's


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

hurricanshawn86 said:


> I got a tan last weekend on the ice lol then again Monday n Tuesday on the wisconsin river in the dell's


You need to lay off the weights...tone it down a bit.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

lol you spelled bar wrong


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Definitely hard to be an ice junkie this year...I say this as I'm laying out in my speedo on the back porch in february...feels weird...but I like it.


What feels weird? The air temp or the speedo?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> What feels weird? The air temp or the speedo?


The speedo...so I took it off and went buff instead.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

last ice trip n forgot my speedo


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

well now since this is featured I'll finish the story of lil bay DE noc. so Friday we had bad snow storms up north we waited till 2 am in the morning to drive up 4 hours north. road conditions was horrible from the time we left till we got there took 6 hours. I was meeting a nice guy that offered to put us on fish n his permit ice house n use his track systems we get to Gladstone Michigan at 8 am we get big suckers for our tip ups n our two day passes n we where off to the boat ramp called vagabond beautiful place. it's 14 degrees out blowing hard 10 inches of fresh snow on the ice n I was pumped we ran 2 miles out to this reef called center reef it's 9 am I got my tips out n my friends too n went n helped our new friend he told me to pop my pop up shack n jig this one hump for perch n waleyes so I did. at two I had two flags pop I yelled at my buddy n said grab my other flag n I'll get the other bam he got his first 10 pound waleye n I had a drop he is besides him self. then at 530 we had four flags n one decent pike 29 inches let him go at 8 we called it quits. the guy that brought us out offered us to stay with him n son in there cabin n go again in the morning. heck yea that was fun we went to a small family bar for dinner n was in bed by 11. Sunday we went back n the perch was on fire 22 I got 7 10 am rolls around i got my ten pounder eye on the ice 1130 comes I got a 39 incher northern on the ice 17 pounds what a beast my biggest yet. we fished till 4 n called it quits we had to drive back to Milwaukee man what a blast there was 3 other pig eyes caught n more perch man if anyone plans a out of state ice trip check out lil bay DE noc what a truly amazing place well guys I gotta pack up n head home to ohio soon hope all is well n tight lines


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I forgot the perch pic


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice haul!..3 of the best tasting fish!


----------

